# Black Schwinn Approved Mesinger Saddle Not Just 1950s??



## Kscheel (Jun 25, 2014)

So, I've been under the impression that black mesinger saddles stamped "Schwinn Approved" are late 1950s. I've read that on the various forums and have been told that by several people. Now I am beginning to think that is not accurate. In the past two weeks I've seen two original late 1960s Schwinn Heavy-Duti's and both had a black mesinger saddle stamped "Schwinn Approved". 

So, what gives? Did these saddles actually have a pretty long period of use?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2014)

Are you talking about the 7000 with the rivets holding the cover on?


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 25, 2014)

*Messinger 7000 seat*




Looks like it may have been used on HD bikes till 1967 or so.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 25, 2014)

cycletruck and heavy duti's used them up to around 67.my 65 kshd has one.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2014)

The exerciser also used the 7000. 

So the Mesinger with the slip on cover and rebond carpet padding came about in 1968?


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 26, 2014)

!968 Catalog shows the slip cover seat.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 26, 2014)

*68-69*

My 68 Heavy Duti has the riveted version and my 69 has the slip covered.  That one above is a beauty. I have a few that nice though they are getting harder to find.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 26, 2014)

I have one of those on one of my 59 deluxe hornets, I know it's not original to the bike but, it's very comfortable to ride on.  Chris


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 26, 2014)

*First 7000*

I'm pretty sure the first 7000 seat was offered on the 59 Phantom.  It was brown in color to match the "Genuine Leather Saddle" that Schwinn transitioned out of. Then it returned into the line in the color black on the Wasp HD model in 62 and Cycle Truck in 63 and later on any version of a HD bike until 68ish.


----------



## Kscheel (Jun 26, 2014)

Thats really interesting. Good to have this confirmed.

Also interesting that I've asked on this very forum in the past and was told late 1950s. Searching old threads on this and other forums I also found that to be the answer given. Weird no one else ever mentioned the use of this style of saddle into the late 1960s. I'm glad I decided to ask again.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 26, 2014)

i started a thread on another forum about these seats a few years ago.all the same info as in this thread.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 4, 2019)

Sorry to revive such an old thread but are these 7000 seats pretty rare? 

I recently bought a 1965 Heavy Duti with this seat in decent overall condition but with a tear. Thinking maybe I set the 7000 in the parts bin and ride the bike with a replacement tu-tone S seat instead to prevent further damage.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2019)

The 7000 saddle was around at least in 1953, so I doubt you could call it rare. Finding a nice one today might be rare.  lol


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 5, 2019)

I’d say the black ones go for $75-$90ish in good shape, maybe $135 in very nice condition like the one posted. But they’re getting harder to find in any condition. 
I think every one I’ve seen has a cover that’s pulled up from the pan at the back bottom. Some covers have pulled away through the rivets too, always at the backside. 

I’m not sure if the brown ones are worth more or less, I wouldn’t pay as much because I’m buying them for KS Americans, not Phantoms.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 12, 2019)

Here's a clean one:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1960s-schwinn-cycletruck-heavy-duty-saddle-seat.150605/


----------

